# It`s been spelled



## nonchalant slacker

Hay un contexto en el cual una persona dice que asistira a un festival de musica, sin embargo agrega un detalle relacionado al festival el cual describe con la frase "it`s spelled" este es el contexto original por favor si alguien comprende el significado de SPELLED en este contexto le agradeceria cualquier traduccion o interpretacion que valla mas alla del significado comun que todos conocemos de Spell,spelled,spelt. gracias a quien pueda ayudar  aqui dejo la frase "I am going to a Music Festival However it`s Spelled.


----------



## Txiri

Voy a ... comoquiera que se deletrea la frase

Supongo que la persona no estaba muy segura de cómo se deletrea "music festival"


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

"voy al festival musical o como se llamé"


----------



## Txiri

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> "voy al festival musical o como se llamé"


 
That´s a stretch.


----------



## words-worth

Could it mean that "it's been postponed" or "it's in recess".  A "spell" is a break or a holiday, and to "spell" something is to give it a break or a holiday.  You will find this word in the dictionary and probably in your English to Spanish Dictionary along with several other quite different senses of the verb "to spell".


----------



## Eva Maria

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> "voy al festival musical o como se llamé"


 
My dear Fsabroso,

But you've stretched a bit too much! Jajajajajaja!

"Voy al festival musical o como se llamé llame"

Saludos desde la abrasadora Tarraco,

Eva Mar


----------



## fsabroso

Txiri said:


> That´s a stretch.


I know .. but I'm trying to interpret it; and in Spanish " .. o como se llame" is a common phrase.


----------



## fsabroso

Eva Maria said:


> My dear Fsabroso,
> 
> But you've stretched a bit too much! Jajajajajaja!
> 
> "Voy al festival musical o como se llamé llame"
> 
> Saludos desde la abrasadora Tarraco,
> 
> Eva Mar


Wow, No me dí cuenta que se me había ido ese acento. 

Gracias!


----------



## Txiri

There are certainly other meanings of spell, spelled.  One worker can spell another, i.e., give the first worker a rest during an exhaustive task ...  as you say, give him a break.

I don´t know, maybe the music festival goes on for days, and the speaker-writer was talking about its timetable ... but that doesn´t sound like idiomatic English to me either.  You?


----------



## nonchalant slacker

Muchas gracias a todos, afirmo que 96% del asunto esta resuelto con estas respuestas que han dejado todos,sin embargo ahora estoy un poco confundido con el hecho de que puede ser "un receso como lo comenta el amigo words worth o si es una frase comun que significa "o como se le llame" podria alguien describir el funcionamiento especifico de "however" en esa oracion, creo que eso aclararia el vinculo existente entre ambas clausulas y seria de gran ayuda para determinar la clave en la traduccion definitiva. Gracias a todos


----------



## Eva Maria

nonchalant slacker said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, afirmo que 96% del asunto esta resuelto con estas respuestas que han dejado todos,sin embargo ahora estoy un poco confundido con el hecho de que puede ser "un receso como lo comenta el amigo words worth o si es una frase comun que significa "o como se le llame" podria alguien describir el funcionamiento especifico de "however" en esa oracion, creo que eso aclararia el vinculo existente entre ambas clausulas y seria de gran ayuda para determinar la clave en la traduccion definitiva. Gracias a todos


 
Non,

La traducción de Fsabroso me parece que refleja perfectamente el sentido del original.

Si quieres una traducción literal para quedarte tranquilo:

- Voy al festival como se escriba / como sea que se escriba

Otras opciones menos literales (pero menos perfectas que la de fsabroso):

- Voy al festival sea cual sea su nombre

- Voy al festival se llame como se llame

Satisfied?

EM


----------



## nonchalant slacker

Errr.. en mi quick reply pregunte sobre el significado de However,satisfied?,no estoy satisfecho,pero si muy contento,me aclaras muchas cosas al recalcarme firmemente en donde debo concentrar mi idea y me ayudas a no divagar en opciones absurdas que solo me confunden mas, me has puesto en el carril eva,por decirlo de alguna manera con tu respuesta, sin embargo, me explicaria alguien que es however en ese contexto ? de la manera que lo pregunte en el primer quick reply.Gracias! gracias! Gracias. y otra ves gracias


----------



## Eva Maria

nonchalant slacker said:


> Errr.. en mi quick reply pregunte sobre el significado de However,satisfied?,no estoy satisfecho,pero si muy contento,me aclaras muchas cosas al recalcarme firmemente en donde debo concentrar mi idea y me ayudas a no divagar en opciones absurdas que solo me confunden mas, me has puesto en el carril eva,por decirlo de alguna manera con tu respuesta, sin embargo, me explicaria alguien que es however en ese contexto ? de la manera que lo pregunte en el primer quick reply.Gracias! gracias! Gracias. y otra ves gracias


 
NS,

You can get no satisfaction, I see!

"However" en este contexto creo que se debe traducir "sea como sea" (tal como te he comentado ya):

"... sea como sea que se llame"

But wait for other opinions if you're still unsatisfied!

EM


----------



## Txiri

Eva Maria said:


> Non,
> 
> La traducción de Fsabroso me parece que refleja perfectamente el sentido del original.
> 
> Si quieres una traducción literal para quedarte tranquilo:
> 
> - Voy al festival como se escriba / como sea que se escriba
> 
> Otras opciones menos literales (pero menos perfectas que la de fsabroso):
> 
> - Voy al festival sea cual sea su nombre
> 
> - Voy al festival se llame como se llame
> 
> Satisfied?
> 
> EM


 
That may be your all´s understanding of what the speaker meant to say, but it is not natural English.  If your conclusions are indeed true, then I would have to say it was poorly translated from some other language.


----------



## Eva Maria

Txiri said:


> That may be your all´s understanding of what the speaker meant to say, but it is not natural English. If your conclusions are indeed true, then I would have to say it was poorly translated from some other language.


 
Dear Txiri,

Yes, indeed! Ese "however" no entra en la frase ni con calzador!

No obstante, tanto la frase bien escrita de mi muy querido fsabroso, como las mías improvisadas como ejemplo, pienso que aclaran perfectamente el significado de la frase original.

Aunque, sea como sea, Nonchalant Slacker queda siempre insatisfecho! 

Besos, amiga!

EM


----------



## nonchalant slacker

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos de nuevo y especialmente a eva por haber dedicado tanto tiempo a mi caprichoza duda, estoy complemente satisfecho con la ultima respuesta, y lo que es mas, acabo de notar algo que valdria la pena analizar, ese "however" que tanta confusion trae a la oracion. si bien podria ser  observado  como el equivalente a "sea como sea" desde el punto de vista logico e interpretativo inmediato el cual esta muy bien,ya que le da sentido total a la oracion, seria bueno contemplar la idea de "no obstante" cuando Eva dijo "No obstante" en su ultimo comentario como parte de su texto me ayudo a recordar una alternativa que podria señalarse asi... 

(voy al festival de musica) (         (no obstante) (de como se le llame)
(I am going to the music festival)  (however)      (it`s spelled)

lo cual finalmente se simplifica en 

voy al festival musical o como se llamé (tal y como me dijeronal comienzo)

sin bien escierto que termine donde comence debo mencionar abiertamente que ahora hay una gran diferencia debido a que  estoy mucho mas claro en que hay detras de la simplificacion final interpretativa de la traduccion. Gracias,gracias,gracias  estoy satisfecho, no tengo mas preguntas pero seria interesante si alguien emite alguna opinion referente a "however"= "no obstante" si es que hubiese algo que comentar


----------



## onthelookout

en mi opinion, lo que quiso decir es que "como quiera que "Music festival" se diga: "voy al festival de musica o como quiera que se llame"


----------



## Forero

Parece que debe haber más contexto.  Por ejemplo:

"Are you going to the hootin' Annie?"

- I think that's "hootnanny".

"I am going to the music festival, however it's spelled."
(- Voy al festival de música, no me importa cómo se escribe.)


----------



## words-worth

A good English dictionary (rather than guesswork) will give one of the meanings of spell as“a continuous course or period of work or other activity” or “a turn, bout, fit, or period of anything experienced or occurring: a spell of coughing” or “an indefinite interval or space of time: Come visit us for a spell” or “a period of weather of a specified kind: a hot spell” or “a rest period” or “a person or set of persons taking a turn of work to relieve another” or (as a verb used with object) “to take the place of for a time; relieve: Let me spell you at the wheel” or “to declare or give a rest period to” or “to have or take a rest period”.

So “It's been spelled” means something like “a rest period (or break) has been declared for it”.


----------



## Forero

Can a festival take a break?

Bienvenido al foro, nonchalant slacker.

Creo que más contexto, y la puntuación y deletreo originales, nos aclararían qué quiere decir lo que tratamos de tradicir.

"I am going to a music festival.  However, it's been spelled."

es totalmente diferente de

"I am going to a music festival, however it's spelled."

y las dos tienen poco en común con

"I am going to a music festival.  Will you spell me?"

¿Cuál es la frase original?  ¿Ninguna de las tres?

¿Qué contexto hay de más?


----------



## Eva Maria

onthelookout said:


> en mi opinion, lo que quiso decir es que "como quiera que "Music festival" se diga: "voy al festival de musica o como quiera que se llame"


 
Onthelookout,

I can see you're really on the lookout!

Tienes toda la razón, es "llame" sin tilde. (Dear fsabroso, vuestro leve error tipográfico trae cola! )

Thanks for the correction!

EM


----------



## Smac

words-worth said:


> So “It's been spelled” means something like “a rest period (or break) has been declared for it”.


Perhaps it could have been intended to mean that, but it is not natural in any flavour of English I am familiar with.

This thread has become lengthy because we have been asked to interpret a phrase that is unclear on its own and this provides a moderately entertaining puzzle. But if even one preceding sentence had been provided as context, as Forero requests, it would probably be quite obvious what meaning was being expressed. But that might have spoiled the fun...


----------



## Amosya

Y digo: "Me voy/Voy al festival de música como quiera que se llame/pronuncie",... a lo mejor "spelled" se refiere a que el hablante no sabe cómo se pronuncia el festival de música al que va, que no es lo mismo a cómo se deletrea..., una forma de hablar. 
Explico: Puede ser alquien que se va a un festival de música de alguien/grupo/organizacion que no sabe cómo se pronuncia... de ahí que diga "Me voy al Festival de Música de... no sé cómo se pronuncia/ni idea de cómo se dice/pronuncia".
Es solo una idea para un tema que ha dado mucho de sí.
Saludos, A.


----------



## words-worth

Smac said:


> Perhaps it could have been intended to mean that, but it is not natural in any flavour of English I am familiar with.
> 
> This thread has become lengthy because we have been asked to interpret a phrase that is unclear on its own and this provides a moderately entertaining puzzle. But if even one preceding sentence had been provided as context, as Forero requests, it would probably be quite obvious what meaning was being expressed. But that might have spoiled the fun...


 
I agree with most of what you say -- except that in my case it is a usage that I am familiar with.  Dictionaries identify this usage as either "archaic" or "Australian" -- and Australian English is relatively archaic with respect to UK English, though not as archaic in that sense as US usage.  For me it makes sense to "spell a paddock" for instance, i.e. to remove the horse(s) or other livestock from it so that it can recover; and it also makes sense to me to "spell a horse" i.e. to not use it for work or for racing, for example, so it can build up its health or stamina.  So, in general, to spell something is to postpone/suspend it temporarily -- or words to that effect.

I only made this suggestion because, given the way the question has been put,  nothing else made sense to me.


----------



## Smac

words-worth said:


> I agree with most of what you say -- except that in my case it is a usage that I am familiar with. Dictionaries identify this usage as either "archaic" or "Australian"...


Sorry - I thought I had agreed that your interpretation is perfectly possible. This sense is still recognised in the UK too.  

It just doesn't seem very natural when applied to a music festival and the example in Forero's first posting seems a more likely context.

But I agree too that the original question did seem to be rejecting that interpretation. Really, we need the words that come before the target sentence...


----------



## nonchalant slacker

Ok Saludos es cierto debe haber mas contexto .Si en algo ayuda conocer completamente y en detalle de donde salio la frase original y como esta escrita aqui se las dejo .la frase Original tal cual como se ve,refiere a una persona que esta contestando por text desde un celular a otra y debe ser breve, esta persona desea responder un saludo a la otra persona y a la ves comentar como esta pasando sus vacaciones durante un momento especifico a las 9:22 pm de un dia Sabado y dice "I`m good thx going 2 reggae festival however it`s spelled.havin gr8 time" Me causa mucha curiosidad la opinion del amigo words-worth ya que el señala por segunda ves en este thread un punto muy importante que nadie mas quiere considerar y es que al decir que spelled es tambien como decir un receso,una pausa,algo temporal o incluso una demora. es un periodo corto de tiempo que involcura una situacion o actividad especifica, si a eso agregamos el however cuyo significado inmediato es "sin embargo" podriamos obtener este resultado, voy a un festival de reggae sin embargo esta en un receso. o voy a un festival de reggae sin embargo el festival es solo temporal. me gustaria saber que opinion hay de esto .(especialme words-worth) ya que yo habia pensado esta opcion pero no he escuchao a mas nadie comentarla y llegue a pensar que no exisitia,pero el caso es que existe.


----------



## Eva Maria

nonchalant slacker said:


> Ok Saludos .Si en algo ayuda conocer completamente y en detalle de donde salio la frase original y como esta escrita aqui se las dejo .la frase Original tal cual como se ve,refiere a una persona que esta contestando por text desde un celular a otra y debe ser breve, esta persona desea responder un saludo a la otra persona y a la ves comentar como esta pasando sus vacaciones durante un momento especifico a las 9:22 pm de un dia Sabado y dice "I`m good thx going 2 reggae festival however it`s spelled.havin gr8 time" Me causa mucha curiosidad la opinion del amigo words-worth ya que el señala por segunda ves en este thread un punto muy importante que nadie mas quiere considerar y es que al decir que spelled es tambien como decir un receso o incluso una demora. es un periodo corto de tiempo que involcura una situacion o actividad especifica, si a eso agregamos el however cuyo significado inmediato es "sin embargo" podriamos obtener este resultado, voy a un festival de reggae sin embargo esta en un receso. vo voy a un festival de reggae sin embargo el festival es solo temporal. me gustaria saber que opinion hay de esto .(especialme words-worth) ya que yo habia pensado esta opcion pero no he escuchaod a mas nadie comentarla.


 
Hey, Nonchalant, me again!

Te puedo hacer un par de comentarios?

Me da la impresión que estamos buscando donde no hay, dando vueltas en círculo en el mismo lugar. Pienso que todo es de lo más sencillo:

- Un tipo escribe un sms - en el que no puede extenderse - diciendo que se va a un festival de música *de cuyo nombre no se acuerda. *No sé si te habrás fijado, pero en ningún momento aparece el nombre del festival, bien o mal escrito. Por eso dice:

"Me voy a ese festival de música como se llame!"

Otra cosa:

No es por criticarte - más de lo que ya te he criticado, quiero decir -, pero, ¿tienes que escribir tan "compactamente", en "bloque"? ¿No hay posibilidad de división del texto en párrafos? Te lo digo porque es muy difícil, complicado y pesado leer un texto sin separaciones de principio a fin.

I know you're very young, so I'm sure you'll be learning (and be satisfied sometime!)

Un saludo cordial,

EM


----------



## nonchalant slacker

Hey, Eva esto es contigo! para que me preguntas si me puedes hacer una par de comentarios? 
Si de igual manera me los habeis hecho sin esperar mi respuesta?, osea que tal si yo no lo hubiese querido? no debiste haber esperado un "si" o un "no"

O quizas no haber preguntado y solo decir "Nonchalant te guste o no te voy a hacer un par de comentarios". 

En todo caso, puedes hacer todos los comentarios que te apetescan, me agradan las sugerencias. Todas las criticas y consejos que me puedan dar son aceptados y pues si, puedes hacer todos los comentarios que consideres necesarios para ayudarme.

Por otra parte no creo que estemos buscando mas de lo mismo querida Eva .o por lo menos asi lo opina nuestro amigo Smarc de Uk y words-worth de Australia 

"This thread has become lengthy because we have been asked to interpret a phrase that is unclear on its own and this provides a moderately entertaining puzzle. 

Ese comentario me dice que hay quienes piensan que hay un enigma aun por resolver en esta oracion, es la opinion de algunos aqui.


Y si, Si hay posibilidad de división del texto en parrafos,espero que tus retinas me perdonen y a partir de ahora Voy a colocar los short breaks a partir de ahora Eva, es cierto. tienes razon no deberia escribir tan compacto, 

Lo hago porque vengo de a momentos a responder los mensajes y el tiempo en el ordenador es limitado, esos parrafos compactos son la muestra de mi apuro que estoy experimentando en el momento que los escribo antes de abandonar el ordenador nuevamente. pero ahora lo hare mas despacio. 

finalmente quiero volver a comentar lo de Spelled como "suspendido, en receso, momentaneamente detenido" es un significado muy valido y le da mas forma a la presencia de "However", otro detalle clave que podria ayudar es que la persona que escribio este mensaje lo hizo utilizando Ingles nativo de Irlanda del Sur.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

nonchalant slacker said:


> "I`m good thx going 2 reggae festival however it`s spelled.havin gr8 time"



  Lo que finalmente entiendo yo es que el tipo no está seguro de cómo se escribe "reggae".


----------



## Smac

Fantasmagórico said:


> Lo que finalmente entiendo yo es que el tipo no está seguro de cómo se escribe "reggae".


I agree!


----------



## Txiri

Ha! I think you two are right!


----------



## Eva Maria

Fantasmagórico said:


> Lo que finalmente entiendo yo es que el tipo no está seguro de cómo se escribe "reggae".


 
GENIAL!!!!!!!! Fantasmag!

It was obvious, so obvious as "gr8" = "greight" = "great"!!!!

But the guy spelled reggae right! Eso es lo que nos lió!

Por eso Non no se sentía satisfecho jamás! 

EM

PR (POST REGGAE): Querido fsabroso, usted y yo andábamos por el camino equivocado y completamente perdidos! Pero lo interesante ha sido el recorrido, niet waar?


----------



## words-worth

Smac said:


> I agree!


 
I agree with you.  And I feel that it, if the full sentence and context had been given from the outset then it would have been immediately obvious.

"...however it's spelled" refers not to the musical event but to the word "reggae" and means, roughly: "I am not sure how the word is spelt, but that (spelling) will do."


----------



## Txiri

words-worth said:


> if the full sentence and context had been given from the outset then it would have been immediately obvious.


 

exactly


----------



## Smac

Smac said:


> But if even one preceding sentence had been provided as context, as Forero requests, it would probably be quite obvious what meaning was being expressed. But that might have spoiled the fun...


exactly


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

The is a need for more context.

I can read the consternation in every post... it is difficult to translate awkward usage and structure.
Why would on make a statement about going to a music festival regardless of its name...? I thought it was music the primary activity. 
Más contexto... para llegar al significado.


----------

